# TWS-BS3 RWS-371-6



## JELY (Ene 17, 2006)

Hola a todos espero que alguien me quiera ayudar lo que intento hacer es que un solo receptor de estos modulos el RWS-371-6 pueda recibir de 200-1500 de señales diferentes ya que solo tengo que identificar cual fue el que se encendio de los receptores y este lo tengo pensado con un microcontrolador, ya que estaba usando antes del microcontrolador un decoder y del emisor en encoder para mandar los 12 bits que necesito, pero asi como los tengo conectados no me dan mucha distancia y tampoco los reconoce con rapidez y ademas hay veces que se sobreponen las frecuencias, espero que me puedan ayudar.

A elegir el microcontrolador que pueda utilizar para reconocer los 12 bits tanto para mandar los 12 bists y como para recibirlo con microcontroladores par a que esto sea mas rapido.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## welsu (Jul 20, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo aqui.
Pero he trabajado con esos modulos y te comento que si tu tienes 2 o mas emisores, si 1 esta emitiendo no reconoce a los otros, es 1 a la vez, tienes que hacer un sistema inteligente.
Que reconozca si otro modulo esta emitiendo, guarde  que tiene que emitir y hasta que el otro no lo deje de hacer, no envie el su codigo.
El tema de que el codigo sea reconocido por un micro no es tan complicado, pero primero hay que resolver el tema de emision multiple.

Espero que esto te ayude en algo.

Atte: Welsu


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 20, 2007)

no por poner un micro la señal llegara mas lejos, lo mejor que se puede hacer es añadir una antena mejor, sobretodo en el transmisor.

Para el tema de emision simultanea la unica forma es repetir varias veces el codigo  pero con periodos asimetricos de pausa.

envias el codigo, pausa 1 seg, repites codigo, pausa 3 seg, envias codigo, pausa 7 seg.

Se considera como un unico codigo aunque se hallan recivido varias veces, si pasados 1 minuto vulve a emitir es que es otro mensaje

La idea es que entre descanso y descanso pueda entrar el codigo de otra emisora.


Es muy importante determinar realmente de cuanto tiempo de descaso se puede hacer para que puedan entras las otras emisoras.

En una alarma no importa si suena 30seg, mas tarde despues de la deteccion, el caco ya esta dentro


----------

